# another newbie hello



## diver (Nov 17, 2008)

just joined. going to look at an 05 roadster. currently have a modified ibiza fr. like so many, looking to move up the ranks!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome any pics of the Ibiza :?: www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

get some pics of current motor before the new ;-)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------

